# Hover Ads?



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

Some of us are/were seeing hover ads on the site.

Is this something that is/was being tested, or are we just seeing things?


----------



## Peter Redmer (Jan 2, 2008)

See my response in the other thread


----------

